# Feeding Our Pups



## Zuzu's Mom (Oct 12, 2020)

Just wondering how everyone feeds their pups. From when we first got our little, I have had two bowls out and always have kibble in each. Because she was so little we wanted her to always have access to food. Recently, however, she hasn't been eating much and seemed to lose a little bit of weight. So in one of her food dishes, I mixed the food with warm water and made a bit of "gravy". She loves it! She seems to have put on some weight as well (she weighs about 4.3 lbs at 6 months. I still keep the hard kibble out for her and she does graze during the day a little bit. So, after that long post, I'm wondering if I should continue to add the water to her kibble in the morning. Thanks.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Both Chrissy (Malt) and Laci (tiny Yorkie) get fed twice a day; once at Breakfast and then at around 5 PM. Chrissy gets a few (treats) her actual Dog Food at around 12:00 PM and Laci gets some Cheerios when she does what she has to do outside. No free feeding, just a regular schedule for both of them. They are both at a good weight for the amount of food that they eat.


----------



## Dstevens (Nov 27, 2020)

My baby is 9 months today. I always leave down her dry food. In fact I have never "fed" my dogs before. I always free fed them, I have never had a fat dog. I know many disagree, but it works for my family. It is fair to mention that my dogs are also litterbox trained, so having them on a schedule with the bathroom isn't an issue. With Ari, I do add pineapple, about a tablespoon or two of water, a probiotic, and forbid (she had been eating her poop). I also mic it for 10 seconds and let it sit. I do this twice a day. She loves it and still grazes through the day. She is just 3 pounds. She is very tiny, but doesn't look thin at all. I started "feeding" her because she is so little. I hope this helps.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

With small dogs having a set meal time can help prevent dogs from becoming picky and you can make sure they are getting the right amounr of food. Mine eat three times a day and they can tell time, so I can’t be late!


----------



## Mal-shi Mom (Dec 26, 2020)

I feed ours 2x per day. Breakfast is after morning potty when we get up, usually around 8, unless we all sleep in.

Dinner is 4:30-5 p.m.

I have started giving them a spoonful of plain greek yogurt around noonish or so as a little snack.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Casper is feed twice 9 and 6. I have an automatic feeder. He gets 1/5 cup in the morning and 2/5 at night.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I feed twice per day. My girls eat dehydrated raw, so free feeding wouldnt work, besides the fact, I could never free feed my girls, otherwise I would have a major dog fight. That being said, my girls eat better on a schedule.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Welcome Zuzu's mom! Zuzu is adorable and I love his name!💕

Abella gets fed twice a day (1/4 cup each time of dried kibble). She will also get treats several times a day while Im training her (very small bits of apple or carrot). Her food dish NEVER has any left over. LOL ! She was very easy to train as she is so food motivated. My daughters Golden Doodle is used to having her food left out all day and she "grazes" on it. When I was pet sitting over there for two weeks I didn't want Abella eating Saddies food so I'd pick up Saddies food after 5 minutes and not give her any more until her next feeding. At the end of the two weeks when my daughter returned home Saddie was not a grazer any longer. She learned to eat everything when fed. I'm thinking this may not work with all dogs but it sure worked for Abella and Saddie.
🐶 🐾🌷


----------



## Zakaren (Feb 7, 2021)

Zuzu's Mom said:


> Just wondering how everyone feeds their pups. From when we first got our little, I have had two bowls out and always have kibble in each. Because she was so little we wanted her to always have access to food. Recently, however, she hasn't been eating much and seemed to lose a little bit of weight. So in one of her food dishes, I mixed the food with warm water and made a bit of "gravy". She loves it! She seems to have put on some weight as well (she weighs about 4.3 lbs at 6 months. I still keep the hard kibble out for her and she does graze during the day a little bit. So, after that long post, I'm wondering if I should continue to add the water to her kibble in the morning. Thanks.


Hi I don’t give kibbles as I read a lot about dog food processing and kibbles are not the healthiest. There are good wet food brands around but ultimately the best is to cook the food yourself and freeze individual portions that will last you 1 week. You can chose organic ingredients well bred meet, and you know what your dog is eating. It’s healthy and they LOVE it. Let me know how you get on if you try it. It is fast and easy by the way I work and have little time but no issues cooking for my Maltese dog.


----------

